# extremely rare briarwood Lever San marino single group



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

❤ Getting this beauty to replace my current setup of Gaggia TS + Gaggia factory g105 + mazzer.

So the new setup will be this massive San marino spring lever with my mazzer.

Anyone ever have one? Or see one in lever form? Google has 0 images for this machine. Havent had any luck at all finding my machine on there. I havent found a single picture online of another lever san marino single group. Would love to know boiler size, and much more about them. Anyone know if the front panel is bakelite? Anyone know the age of the machine ?

I've yet to find any information like this on the single group. There is a tiny bit of info on the two and 3 group which appears more common, but they are gas powered with different size boilers etc etc. My one is completely electric.

Trying to plan for a large shelving unit to go above this machine for extra cups etc but I cannot find any measurements anywhere :x

















































View attachment 256-file-cma-group-technicky-a-instalacni-manual-pdf.pdf


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Only ever seen the non lever version when it arrives get the serial number and contact them for more info amazing little find would love to see more of it where did you find it?


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

This is a gorgeous one indeed, looking forward to see some shots being pulled! 🙂


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

ronan08 said:


> Only ever seen the non lever version when it arrives get the serial number and contact them for more info amazing little find would love to see more of it where did you find it?


 Will do  x, it was on a boat off the coast of spain. Used at a bar by the sellers brother. Bar is closed due to coronavirus though so I think that's how I got it for so cheap.



adamkovacs1126 said:


> This is a gorgeous one indeed, looking forward to see some shots being pulled! 🙂


 Definitely ❤ hopefully arrives alright. I've just recieved the pictures of it being packaged so I have high hopes. Can't wait!

Should be getting sent out on the 20th


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

So you robbed a boat in Spain or ebay? 😂


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

ronan08 said:


> So you robbed a boat in Spain or ebay? 😂


 haha  Was a facebook seller, just happened to see it at just the right moment in a small group ❤ Payment took awhile to figure out, as he was quite new to the internet and bank transfers etc in general but he was a very polite guy! Neither of us spoke eachothers languages well enough to communicate. 2 translators, everyone confusing eachother. Lasted about a week but we pushed through and got there in the end ❤ Can't wait till it arrives. Seller seemed like a great honest person.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow that's some accomplishment hope it arrives safely


----------

